# Tecumseh Throttle and Governor Links



## Adamoracer (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey All, working on an old Wheel Horse tractor that I was using as a snow plow, the engine was changed out years ago to a military motor of similar size, I had to re-install the original engine because of a blown cam shaft on the army one (almost rebuilt just finishing up work on the carburetor). Anyway I realize now that the linkages were never assembled correctly (probably the reason the cam blew in the other engine). I researched in the Tecumseh Handbook and found the correct setup for my machine, I just had a question about where the throttle linkage is supposed to go and how long (and tension) the spring connecting the throttle body to that swing arm should have. I drew a blue line indicating the throttle cable on the image, is it an accurate assumption of where its supposed to hook up? I was going to use a spring from a scrap engine and just cut it down to correct length unless someone knows a part number off hand or similar spring. Probably would be helpful to know which holes on the throttle body the link and spring should attach to as well, I'm assuming the counterclockwise most one?

Any notes or tips would be much appreciated! Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok, the blue circle you've drawn is where the throttle cable is supposed to hook up.
Just above the high-speed RPM adj. screw is a cable clamp for the t-cable.
If you're missing (which I gather both) either the link from the governor arm to the carb. or the spring, you'll need to get OEM ones else it may not operate properly with regard to governor response or in proper RPM zone. The link you _could_ actually make by moving both the gov. arm and throttle plate in the same direction and measure the distance between holes to find the link length, and use a piece of throttle cable and make z-bends, and after installing it perform a governor static adjustment per the manual you have. The spring is not something you can substitute accurately.

You should have engine numbers on that motor, such as HH100 or something like that, which will enable you to get accurate part numbers for the spring and link.
IF YOU don't have engine numbers, post the Wheel Horse model & serial and I can look it up on Toro's dealer site, which often has orig. supplied engine model & spec. for models.


----------



## Adamoracer (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks Paulr, I actually had the gov link and was able to find a spring that worked off some old equipment and repurposed it. The rpm now stays very stable through the power bands after a few tweaks. I may actually try the alternate method and use a piece of throttle cable in between the arm and the carb, just to make the throttle a little more responsive, but i'll wait till we get some snow to try it out first. 

It sure beats the throttle directly hooked up to the carb like it was, where I had little mid range control - it was either idle or full bore!


----------

